# Canuck Backdraft Info?



## vinylgirl386 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi, I just bought a used Canuck Backdraft.  Wood stove.It is beautiful.  Currently using a Tempwood.   The previous owners were using the Canuck for home heating but I cannot get any info on the stove itself. I would love to install it but as there is no info or back plate with info, I am a little stumped. Help would be appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## mellow (Sep 20, 2013)

Sounds like a one off stove made local that copied a fisher design,  I would check to make sure you can even install it with local building codes and your insurance company if it has no tags on it.

I did find a picture of one and have attached that,  it does not appear to be a newer EPA certified stove.


----------



## vinylgirl386 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am waiting for some more info on it prior to installation then contacting our insurance.  I noticed someone in Ottawa had one for sale on kijiji and I am hoping for some answers back.  Currently and for the past twelve years we have used a Tempwood, which is totally surrounded by that cement board which is fire proof and on a brick hearth.  Since had it had been installed in our old house plus had the original booklet, everything was good to go.  Before I install it, I was hoping to find some info  thanks


----------



## vinylgirl386 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, that is the person I emailed, exact same stove.  I am hoping for a reply to solve the mystery.  Thanks for your help as well.


----------



## vinylgirl386 (Sep 20, 2013)

vinylgirl386 said:


> Yes, that is the person I emailed, exact same stove.  I am hoping for a reply to solve the mystery.  Thanks for your help as well.


Iwas just looking at the pic of that stove again, and on the front, near the bottom  flange (for lack of a better word) there appears to be instructions ... Wish I could Zoom in better


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Why are you wanting to replace the Tempwood? Is it burnt out or was it left behind in the old house?


----------



## vinylgirl386 (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh, I am still using my Tempwood, we moved it to our present home. I love it, I  have blogged about it, uploaded the user manual for others.  I cannot say anything bad about it.  I tried a regency stove and a week later put the Tempwood back in.  There is a chance that we may be solely heating with slab wood this year, and I really loved the look of the Canuck....years ago we were at a party when this wood stove was burning and the heat seemed more even than our Tempwood, and with less fiddling with the drafts.  The heat on the Canuck just seemed more substantial.  The previous owners of the stove in question cannot remember the specs.  Until I find answers I will still use my Tempwood and will keep it in storage if I switch over


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2013)

The temp eveness could be because it has a lot more mass than the Tempwood, though I suspect it would also eat wood faster than the tempwood. If you want to install it, it will need 36" clearances all around unless CA approves of an NFPA wall shielding.


----------

